# 'COPS' video footage of 2014 fatal shooting at Wendy's released



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Liveleak.com - 'COPS' video footage of 2014 fatal shooting at Wendy's released

Dramatic video of the 2014 killing of a crew member for the TV show "Cops" during a shootout in a Nebraska Wendy's was made public this week.

The video, released Tuesday, shows officers racing into the Omaha restaurant and firing repeatedly at a robber armed with a pellet gun. Then, in the vestibule of the restaurant, Bryce Dion, 38, a sound supervisor on the show, is seen slumped over.

Dion, who was wearing a bulletproof vest, died after a police round hit him below his left armpit, where the vest had an opening.

The robber, Cortez Washington, 32, was also killed. The Omaha Police Department has since said that officers in the shootout believed that Washington had a real gun on him.

EDIT ..... ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

A judge ruled Tuesday the City of Omaha must release a video showing the death of a TV crewman during a shootout at Wendy's in 2014.

Bryce Dion, a sound mixer on a shoot at a Wendy's in Omaha for the reality TV show "Cops," was shot and killed Aug. 26, 2014, after Omaha Police returned fire on a man who shot a pellet gun at officers. Officers were called to the restaurant on a report of a robbery.

In the video, someone could be heard repeatedly asking, "Bryce, are you alright?" He can be seen slumped against a glass wall in the vestibule of the restaurant.

Dion was wearing a bulletproof vest, but was hit with a bullet under his armpit. The suspect, Cortez Washington, who was using an airsoft pellet gun, was also killed.

In 2016, Dion's brother, Trevor Dion, filed a wrongful death lawsuit against the city, which had asked a Douglas County District judge to bar the release of the video, according to the Omaha World-Herald.

The lawsuit says Dion was doing as instructed when he was hit by gunfire from an Omaha police officer.

"Bryce positioned himself where told, when told, and acted in accord with police officer instructions. The perpetrator drew what appeared to be a pistol, but proved to be a pellet gun that simulated discharge. Police responded with live rounds of ammunition. They shot and killed the perpetrator. As they did so, they also shot and killed Bryce who was positioned as directed between at least one police officer who arrived at the scene belatedly, other police officers, and the perpetrator."

Brian Jorde, Dion's attorney, says he plans to use the video and other evidence at trial. The proceedings are expected to begin sometime after July.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

That’s sad


----------

